
Net Neutrality is about to get Trumped – let’s build a wall to defend it - deepthings
https://opendemocracy.net/digitaliberties/matthew-linares/internet-equality-is-about-to-get-trumped-let-s-build-wall-to-defend-it
======
cthibos
Without net neutrality you can kiss independent media goodbye.

